# Talks about a future game



## Mr. Black Orc (Feb 9, 2013)

I know it's going to happen soon and I want to be prepared this time. I will probably battle against my skaven buddy this weekend and I ain't gonna lose this one. I find it rather difficult to play against him so please, give me all advice you have. As you may already know I play Orcs and Goblins. My list is kind of decent ("I" think, ofc) with:

Hard-to-beat Warboss (with BB big 'uns)
Black orc BSB (with 40 Orc boyz)
Orc shaman (with 40 orc boyz)
NG shaman (with 20 archers)
NG big boss (with 40 NG spearmen)

40 orc boyz w/ additional HW
40 Ng spearmen
40 Ng archers
20 Black orcs
10 spider riders
5 boar boyz big 'uns
Three regular trolls
One Orc boar chariot
One aracknarok spider
And last but (seriously) not least, a Giant.

With most things covered you should pretty accurately know what type of army I'm playing. If you want any other details just ask. Now about the army I'm facing. I'm not very sure what he'll bring. This is what he usually takes however:

He got a warchief (lord), warlock engineer, chieftain BSB, perhaps an assassin, 100 clanrats, 20 stormvermins, giant rats, about 6 rat ogres, warplighting cannon and an A-bomb ofc. He may have different unit setups but I'm sure he'll put the lord and bsb in units of 40 clanrats. The warlock engineer usually wanders on it's own.

I hope some of you could tell me useful tips when fighting OnG vs. Skaven. Sometimes I just can't find myself to focus on prioritating his units, it's kind of hard when you have the top two most numbered armies on the table.

Thanks anyway!
Sincerely Mistuh. Black Orc


----------

